# activer la sortie VGA sur un powerbook 3400c



## tony (27 Janvier 2005)

Hello,

 J'ai un vieux powerbook 3400c sous la main, et je n'arrive pas à activer la sortie VGA derrière, pour basculer l'image sur le rétroprojecteur SONY VPL-CX5.

 Système Mac OS 9.04
 48 Mo Ram

 Merci d'avance pour votre aide !

 Tony


----------



## r e m y (27 Janvier 2005)

Mets le powerbook en veille, branche le rétro projecteur, allume le, puis réveille le powerbook.

Si ce n'est pas suffisant, ouvre le tableau de bord moniteur pour voir ce qu'il détecte comme 2ème moniteur et spécifier si tu veux une recopie video ou une extension de bureau


----------



## tony (27 Janvier 2005)

Merci  r e m y ça marche, il m'a fallu éteindre le PB et allumer avant le vidéoprojecteur.

C'est comme même pénible car ce powermac met 4 minutes à démarrer, ça le fait pas en plein milieu d'une conférence...
Alors que sur le pc portable que j'ai eu , il suffit de presser une combinaison de 2 touches pour switcher soit sur la sortie vga, soit sur l'ecran du portable soit sur les 2.

Merci à toi


----------



## r e m y (27 Janvier 2005)

la mise en veille devrait être suffisante pourtant....ça marche sur mon vieux Powerbook 180c avec MacOS 7.5.5 !

et ne me parle pas des PC et leur combinaison de touche Fn-F4 !! le nombre de fois où je vois des collègues galérer et où j'arrive avec mon powerbook (le G3/400 sous MacOS X 10.3.7 quand même pas le 180c...) pour les sauver!


----------

